# Hacksaw Ridge MOVIE Review



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mrs Slippy and I went to see Mel Gibson's Hacksaw Ridge last night and we both thoroughly enjoyed it.

Hacksaw Ridge is a WW2 movie about a "conscientious objector" Desmond Doss, who actually supported the War and enlisted as he felt duty sworn to do something for the country he loved.

Doss grew up in rural Virginia, his father a WW1 veteran suffering from effects of the war who turned to alcoholism. His father was a violent man who beat Doss, his brother and his mother regularly. Doss' mother was a devout Christian woman who teaches Doss that to kill another human is one of God's greatest sins.

He falls in love with a nurse and discovers he has the desire and skill to be a Medic. But he has sworn to never harm another human nor touch a gun, yet Doss enlists and does very well in basic training until firearm training begins. Doss refuses to even touch a gun and the US Army responds by attempting to give him a Section 8 discharge for mental illness. When that does not work out, his fellow soldiers attempt to get him to quit by whipping his ass and making his life a living hell.

Doss steadfastly sticks it out, enduring a living hell but never wavering from his principles, reading his Bible daily and working hard. When his company is sent to Okinawa, the Shit Hits The Fan and Desmond performs acts of courage and valor above and beyond anyone's wildest dreams. Earning his fellow soldier's respect and The Congressional Medal of Honor.

I don't go to many movies at the theater, but I'm glad I went to see Hacksaw Ridge. Mrs S asked me if I thought it was better than Saving Private Ryan, no, but pretty close. I'd give it a solid 7.5 to 8 out of 10.

(PS--I'd give it a solid 8 but the Talon Grips on my SW MP kept digging into my sides and irritating the hell out of me the whole movie!)

Hacksaw Ridge | Official Movie Site | Now Playing


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I saw the preview on TV , we are going to wait for the DVD to come out , Going out to the movies is not something we can do with our medical condition .


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Good Lord the end is near! Cause Slip has done gone and started giving movie reviews from the picture house. I knew this Make America Great thing from Trump was likely to good to be true.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Mrs Slippy and I went to see Mel Gibson's Hacksaw Ridge last night and we both thoroughly enjoyed it.
> 
> He falls in love with a nurse and discovers he has the desire and skill to be a Medic.


After reading this ^^^^ one can only conclude, that while rehabin' from knee surgery Ole' Slip watched one too many Lifetime movies and has done gone soft on us.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Thanks for the review Slippy...Desmond Doss was from a city near hear and I have known of his story for years and I often wondered why it was not made into a movie before now. Doss has been memorialized many different ways in Lynchburg VA and surrounding areas. I have always admired the fact tat he stood up for his beliefs, no matter the consequences...he was a good and example of a true hero. I saw him several times but sadly I never had the opportunity to have an in-depth conversation with him...I will be seeing this movie as soon as I can...JM2C


----------

